# Marinated smoked tuna snacks...



## smokinsuds (Sep 16, 2015)

Okay so the other day I went out albacore tuna fishing. We ended up with 31 tuna between 4 of us! Thats alot of tuna (avg 25-30lbs) so I canned the majority but saved the top loins for bbqing and trying a round of smoked tuna. We decided to smoke a prime rib and bbq some tuna for opening week of Seahawks football so I got my marinade ready to go. In this particular instance, i had to go buy most of the ingredients for the marinade so after dinner was over, i decided to save the it to make some tuna snacks in the smoker. Here are a couple pics of the tuna sliced for bbqing (about 1 inch thick)












20150913_130519.jpg



__ smokinsuds
__ Sep 16, 2015


















20150913_130901.jpg



__ smokinsuds
__ Sep 16, 2015





So I may have your curiosity spiked now? The tuna is spectacular but i wanted to try to make some sort of smoked snacks so I sliced up another 2 loins into 1/4" strips and put them into the marinade overnight. I smoked it at around 120-130°F for 3-4 hours until is was somewhat "glazed" looking. Here is what I ended up with and let me tell ya, its mighty tasty?












20150916_163810.jpg



__ smokinsuds
__ Sep 16, 2015





Also, here is the recipe my old man and his buddies came up with. Its great on tge bbq but the smoke gives it a little extra something special. Happy smoking!












20150916_194959.jpg



__ smokinsuds
__ Sep 16, 2015


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 17, 2015)

editorial-photographer-cat-feeding-time.jpg



__ gpb11
__ Sep 17, 2015


----------



## threemuch (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice.  I will be trying this.


----------



## smokinsuds (Sep 25, 2022)

threemuch said:


> Nice.  I will be trying this.


Curious, you ever give it a whirl?


----------

